# HP 2575 Printer Paper Jam Error w/no paper jam



## LDaisyC1025 (Oct 14, 2009)

I have an HP 2575 All-In-One printer and when I went to print something, the Paper Jam Error or misfeed message displays. There is no paper jam. I've tried removing all paper from the tray, turning it off and on, unplugging it, cleaning the rollers, and still...paper jam! I don't understand how to fix this issue and I desperately need my printer! Please help if you can


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

if you switch off and on - does that reset
have you opened all the doors on the machine and checked nothing there at all
is it still under warrenty at all 
you may get the reset sequence off HP

this may help to reset the printer
http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/517439-need-reset-my-hp-printer.html


----------



## LDaisyC1025 (Oct 14, 2009)

Thank you, I have tried all of the things listed on that page and nothing is working!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I have tried something like this before, cant remember or find the sequence 
Found this on another site - not sure if it applies - so you may want to try at your own risk
hold cancel then right arrow together,take the plug off then put it on again


----------



## LDaisyC1025 (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks again, but no such luck. I did have a ray of hope, as this actually made the printer display screen change from paper jam to a green screen with a 12345 on it. But alas, the paper jam came right back


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Ok - i'm out of ideas maybe a sensor stuck ?


----------



## LDaisyC1025 (Oct 14, 2009)

Ok well if that's the case, what should I do?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Take some covers off and see if you can find the sensor. There may be a small piece of something blocking it and causing the printer to think there's a paper jam.


----------

